# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Οι νότες του Timbrado με ήχους

## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

.
Ενα online σχολειο για τις νοτες των timbrados.
(και με εξετασεις παρακαλω! :-)

"...
Online School

The CTSA has created an easy to use learning system for the Spanish timbrado song code.
We suggest the following process:

1. Read first the basic notes of the Spanish timbrado song.
2. Visit and study the audio section of the CTSA home page.
3. Take an online test to assess your level of knowledge. Tthe exams are available at varying levels of difficulty.
..."

http://timbradoclasico.com/morephp/tm.php


"...The Classic Spanish Timbrado Association (CSTA) 
was founded with the purpose of promoting the Timbrado canary defined by the FOE (Federación Ornitológica de España) by its score sheet. The CSTA promotes the breeding and song competition of such bird in a responsible manner, always trying to help new breeders through educational programs and by making available to its members Spanish Timbrado stock directly from Spain's top breeders..."

http://timbradoclasico.com/


__________________________________________________  __
(Με αναζητηση στο GBC δεν βρηκα θεμα που να περιεχει την λεξη "timbradoclasico". Αν παρ' ολα αυτα το συγκεκριμενο site εχει δημοσιευτει παλι, παρακαλω να διαγραφει απο τους διαχειριστες το 2ο αυτο post)
__________________________________________________  __
.

----------


## orion

αρκετά καλή δουλειά και μακάρι να γίνουμε και εμείς σαν αυτούς!!! τι έχετε να πείτε γιαυτό: "
*Announcing our new program "Timbrado for beginners"*
To help the beginners of the CSTA, the senior breeders in our club have  committed to donate breeding stock of high quality at our annual show in  December 2013 in Miami , Florida thru a raffle.  This will be done at  no cost to the novices. This way , we continue to practice our spirit of  cooperation and help for interested breeders of this novel breed."

Πάντως έχω να δηλώσω ότι το site τους στο banner τους με τις τρεις φωτογραφίες (http://timbradoclasico.com/morephp/tm.php), η δεξιά φωτογραφία με τη φωλιά και τα 6 αβγά είναι δικιά μου και την έχω δει να την χρησιμοποιεί και ένα e-shop και διαφήμιζε νήματα για φωλιές... λέτε να κινηθώ νομικά να ζητήσω δικαιώματα κλπ  :winky:  

Thank you ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω πολυ Γιωργο!!!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

.



> αρκετά καλή δουλειά και μακάρι να γίνουμε και εμείς σαν αυτούς!!! τι έχετε να πείτε γιαυτό: "
> *Announcing our new program "Timbrado for beginners"*
> To help the beginners of the CSTA, the senior breeders in our club have  committed to donate breeding stock of high quality at our annual show in  December 2013 in Miami , Florida thru a raffle.  This will be done at  no cost to the novices. This way , we continue to practice our spirit of  cooperation and help for interested breeders of this novel breed."
> ...


Φιλε μου Orion,

Κατα συμπτωση αλλαξα σημερα την υπογραφη μου γραφοντας κατι που ειχε πει ο Lennon: 
“A dream you dream alone is only a dream. A dream you dream together is reality.”

Ουτοπιστικο για μια Ελλαδα οπου ολοι (ή σχεδον ολοι) ονειρευονται μονοι τους! ... 
Ουτοπιστικο για μια Ελλαδα στην οποια το μονο που μπορουμε να κανουμε ολοι μαζι ειναι να ... αναπολουμε τα μεγαλεια των αρχαιων προγονων μας, αντι να ονειρευομαστε μαζι ενα λαμπρο αυριο ...

Δεν πιστευα στα ματια μου οταν πριν λιγο καιρο διαβαζα τις απαντησεις που λαμβανα στην αλληλογραφια μου με 3 μελη της USTF!
Υπαρχουν τετοιοι συλλογοι αναρωτιομουν!? 
Εδω, με το που κανει και μονο την σκεψη καποιος να ασχοληθει σοβαροτερα με το "αθλημα", πριν ακομη κανει οποιαδηποτε κινηση τρωει την 1η φαπα! ... 
Ελλαδα με τα ωραια σου! :-)
.

----------


## jk21

XΡΗΣΤΟ εβαλα μια αυτοματη μεταφραση στο κομματι που παρεθεσες ,για να το προσεξουν και αλλοι 

<< Για να βοηθήσει τους αρχάριους της CSTA, οι ανώτεροι κτηνοτρόφοι στην ομάδα μας έχουν δεσμευτεί να δωρίσει απόθεμα αναπαραγωγής υψηλής ποιότητας σε ετήσια παράστασή μας το Δεκέμβριο του 2013, Μαϊάμι, Φλόριντα μέσα από μία κλήρωση. Αυτό θα πρέπει να γίνει χωρίς κόστος για τους αρχάριους. Με αυτό τον τρόπο, θα συνεχίσει να ασκεί το πνεύμα της συνεργασίας μας και να βοηθήσει για τους ενδιαφερόμενους κτηνοτρόφους αυτής της νέας φυλής.>> 


αυτο ειναι το πνευμα που πρεπει να εχουν οι συλλογοι ,αν θελουν την επεκταση της εκτροφικης ιδεας και την διαδοση καποιας ρατσας ! δυστυχως ομως απεχουμε στην Ελλαδα  πολυ απο αυτο .Μακαρι να βρει υποστηρικτες  μια τετοια ιδεα στους συλλογους ! στην μεγαλη παρεα του GBC ομως ειναι πια συχνο φαινομενο !

----------


## οδυσσέας

> αυτο ειναι το πνευμα που πρεπει να εχουν οι συλλογοι ,αν θελουν την επεκταση της εκτροφικης ιδεας και την διαδοση καποιας ρατσας ! δυστυχως ομως απεχουμε στην Ελλαδα πολυ απο αυτο .Μακαρι να βρει υποστηρικτες μια τετοια ιδεα στους συλλογους ! στην μεγαλη παρεα του GBC ομως ειναι πια συχνο φαινομενο !


οταν πισω απο τους συλλογους υπαρχουν συμφεροντα δεν μπορει να γινει αυτο. πως μπορει να γινει αλωστε οταν ακομα και πιασμενα-προστατευμενα πουλια πωλουντε ελευθερα σε μαγαζια και παζαρια και οι συλλογοι που εχουν φτιαχτει να προστατευουν αυτα τα πουλια δεν κανουν τιποτα η κανουν ελαχιστα πραγματα. τα πουλια που εχουν κανει εξοδα για να τα βγαλουν και να τα επαιδευσουν θα τα χαρισουν?


*το GBC ειναι σχολη για χομπιστες και δεν ειναι μαγαζακι κανενος, γι'αυτο χαριζουμε τα πουλια μας τα κλουβια τους και οχι μονο! 
*

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω διαβασει αναλυτικα καταστατικα συλλογων ,αλλα αν αναφερουν και για προστασια της ντοπιας ορνιθοπανιδας ,ναι εκει υπαρχει μειον ! σαν ατομα δεν ειναι ευκολο ,αλλα σαν συλλογοι μπορει να δρασουν εναντιον ολων αυτων των επιτηδειων 

απο κει και περα οι συλλογοι ειναι ζωντανοι οργανισμοι .Την πορεια τους ,την κανονιζουν τα μελη που εκλεγουν αυτους που κατα καιρους ακουμε εκατερωθεν διαφορα ,ειτε εχουν βαση ειτε οχι .Σαν ενας απο τους διαχειριστες του greekbirdclub επειδη οπως ειπες ,ειμαστε club για χομπιστες ,ειτε εκτροφεις οργανωμενους ειτε μη οργανωμενους ,αλλα πανω απο ολα χομπιστες ,δεν θα ηθελα να το επεκτεινουμε .Αυτο που μπορω να πω ομως ,ειναι οτι αν πραγματι επιθυμει ο καθε συλλογος την προωθηση του χομπυ (γιατι ειδικα τωρα με την κριση ,πολλους ακουω να σταματανε ... ) πρεπει να το δειξει εμπρακτα !

ας επανελθουμε στην ουσια του αρθρου .Οι νοτε των τιμπραντο λοιπον και με δυνατοτητα αυτοεξετασης on line ! απο τα παιδια που γνωριζουν περισσοτερα για τον ισπανο τενορο ,οταν θα δουνε πληρως το αρθρο ,θα ηταν χρησιμο αν θελανε να μας επισημανουν κατι  πανω σε αυτο

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλο ειναι να διαβαζουν τα καταστατικα των συλλογων αυτοι που θελουν να γραφτουν σε αυτους, αλλα και τα μελη που ειναι γραμμενα.

αυτο που εγω θελω να υπογραμμισω στο ποστ του Χρηστου ειναι αυτο: *the senior breeders in our club have committed to donate breeding stock of high quality (*απόθεμα αναπαραγωγής υψηλής ποιότητας) οχι την σαβουρα που θα τους μεινει.

----------


## serafeim

Οριστε ενα βιντεο που βρηκα!!

----------


## orion

Για τσεκάρετε και αυτό όσοι έχετε FB
Μια πρώτη προσπάθεια παρουσίασης των φωνών του timbrado από την  The Classic Spanish Timbrado Association,  σε βίντεο ενώ το πουλί τραγουδά συνεχόμενα

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=287546041383153

----------


## lagreco69

> Για τσεκάρετε και αυτό όσοι έχετε FB


Μπορουμε! να δουμε το video πατωντας απλα τον συνδεσμο και χωρις να εχουμε fb.

----------


## Gardelius

Δεν βγάζει τίποτα ρε παίδες ......   ::

----------


## orion

υπήρξε αλλαγή... τώρα δείτε εδώ: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=287546041383153

----------


## jk21

> Για τσεκάρετε και αυτό όσοι έχετε FB
> Μια πρώτη προσπάθεια παρουσίασης των φωνών του timbrado από την  The Classic Spanish Timbrado Association,  σε βίντεο ενώ το πουλί τραγουδά συνεχόμενα
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=287546041383153


αντε να δουμε κατι αντιστοιχο και στις ιστοσελιδες των δικων μας συλλογων  .Σε οσους εχουν ιστοσελιδα εστω  ....

Πολυ χρησιμο ΧΡΗΣΤΟ πραγματικα ! σε ευχαριστουμε !!!  Κατι που ψαχναμε απο καιρο (σε life κομματι on line παραθεση της νοτας )  κατι που σταδιακα οσοι αποκτουν  σιγα σιγα εμπειρια θα βοηθουσε να μας δειχνανε εδω και σε αλλα βιντεο  δικα τους ή του διαδικτυου !

----------


## vag21

χαλας την πιατσα βρε χρησταρα.

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο για δες λίγο το λινκ ... δεν ανοιγει παλι

----------


## tasosziak

> καλο ειναι να διαβαζουν τα καταστατικα των συλλογων αυτοι που θελουν να γραφτουν σε αυτους, αλλα και τα μελη που ειναι γραμμενα.
> 
> αυτο που εγω θελω να υπογραμμισω στο ποστ του Χρηστου ειναι αυτο: *the senior breeders in our club have committed to donate breeding stock of high quality (*απόθεμα αναπαραγωγής υψηλής ποιότητας) οχι την σαβουρα που θα τους μεινει.


τα καταστατικα οδυσσεα ειναι ολα ιδια  και γραφονται για τυπικους λογους το θεμα ειναι ποσο ορεξη εχουν τα μελοι του συλογου να κανουν πραγματα  ,αν θελουν και υπαρχει ομονοια γινονται πολλα αλλα  μια ζωη τρωγομαστε μεταξυ μας, οσο για αυτους ειναι πολυ μπροστα οι ανθρωποι κ αγαπανε πολυ αυτο που κανουν...

----------


## orion

Βίντεο με νότες timbrado σε συνεχόμενη ροή από την The Classic Spanish Timbrado Association (CSTA) http://www.timbradoespanol.com
1. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater
2. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

----------


## jk21

δεν ειχα αποθηκευσει το προηγουμενο .ειναι αλλα πουλια και τα δυο ή καποιο ειναι το προηγουμενο;

----------


## orion

> δεν ειχα αποθηκευσει το προηγουμενο .ειναι αλλα πουλια και τα δυο ή καποιο ειναι το προηγουμενο;


 ::  γιατι εχει καμια σχέση αυτό γκρρρρρρρρρρρ

----------


## jk21

τετοια βιντεακια ειναι χρησιμοτατα ! το καθενα εχει την αξια του αν δεν ειναι το ιδιο .... ειδικα τωρα που ειπα να βαλω επιτελους ρευμα στο χωρο με την κλουβα (ενταξει περασα το καλωδιο ... μεχρι να βαλω και φις εχουμε καιρο χαχα )

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Καποια απο αυτα τα καλα βιντεακια, θα τα βρεις Δημητρη στο site της CSTA (www.timbradoclasico.com)

http://www.timbradoclasico.com/vidplanet/

Μεταξυ αλλων, θα βρεις και ενα ελληνικο timbradακι ... του φιλτατου Χρηστου (Orion)  :winky: 

(Υποθετω πως για λογους marketing, δεν εχουν "συγχρονισμο" των videos του site με αυτα του FB)
.

----------


## jk21

ωραια πραγματα !! θα τα δω συντομα !!!!

----------

